# HOW TO: Get rid of that fuzzy stuff on new/old driftwood



## jobber

Ever soak a piece of driftwood into your tank and notice some fuzzy stuff growing on it? Don't fret, the stuff is harmless to your home aquaria and everyone has encountered it at one time or another.

I'm no algae expert but through personal experience and seeing other member's posts, the fuzzy stuff growing on new or old driftwood introduced into your tank is a type of bacterial fungus. Similar to the below picture.









(Picture taken from: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...ted-edition-updated-apr-9-a-24197/index3.html)

What is the fuzzy stuff you ask?
The fuzz growing on the driftwood is some sort of bacterial fungus or mold which is harmless to the livestock in your fish tank. It can grow right away, few weeks, or a months after you introduce a piece of new/old driftwood. It is not aesthetically eye pleasing but don't worry too much about it. It's treatable.

What causes it?
The fish tank and water is filled with all sorts of beneficial bacteria. Whenever you introduce items into your tank, especially organic matter such as a piece of driftwood, bacteria or fungus will find a place to colonize and grow. The driftwood will release excess carbohydrates and delicious nutrients that the bacterial fungus love feeding on. There may be some organic matter on the wood that the bacterial fungus maybe feeding on. It's just part of the decomposition process of the organic matter (driftwood) introduced into an oxygen and bacteria rich environment. It's just nature doing it's job.

How can I do to get rid of it?
As unpleasing as the site of the white fuzzy film on the driftwood, it is harmless to the fish. Some fish, shrimps, and snails seem to have a liking to the fuzzy film and love munching on it. Before deciding what your course of action, my personal preference is always find a natural way to deal with any sort of outbreak or problem. In this case, since it's a part of the decomposition cycle, I would just give it time for the fuzz to go away. The fuzzy film will disappear after a few days, or weeks.

Remedies:
-Fish such as otocinclus, bristlenose plecos (bnp), and snails will love to eat this film off for you; however, keep in mind that if you introduce snails into your tank....they may become pests to you in the future. 
-taking the piece of wood out and scrubbing off the white fuzz when it looks too unpleasing to your sight
-treat the fuzz with one of Seachem Excel, metricide, bleach, hydrogen peroxide (I'm not too much of a fan for this method, but it's worked for some members)
-GIVE IT TIME FOR NATURE TO DO HER THING.

Good luck. If you have additional solutions for getting rid of the white fuzz, add to the thread.

Sources:
Fuzzy stuff growing on driftwood
White fuzzy stuff on driftwood
White fuzz on Driftwood? - Aquarium Fish Forum 91797
What is this white fuzzy stuff on the back of my driftwood?
White furry stuff of drift wood
Fuzzy white stuff on my driftwood. HELP!
White Fuzzy Stuff?
White fuzz after cleaning driftwood
white mold/fungus on driftwood! - General Aquarium Plants Discussions - Aquatic Plant Central
Driftwood white fungus: should I stock with fish or medicate first? [Archive] - Aquarium Forum
Driftwood Basics

Other related forum threads: 
See Post#69 - http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...ted-edition-updated-apr-9-a-24197/index3.html
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/fuzzy-wood-pics-24208/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/white-fuzzy-stuff-23496/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/manzantia-wood-21768/


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol excellent post Ming! as usual! keep these up I'm working on a book deal for ya


----------



## The Guy

Natural is better as mentioned it will go away in time or with fish helping. Chemical cleaning method not so much!


----------



## roshan

Wish i had gotten to this post sooner!!, just took out the wood and gave it a good scrub, thought it was a Algae! and i did notice my snail, cories and pleco browsing on it as well.


----------

